# Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an



## Karpfenchamp (1. April 2005)

Ich will mir im Juni bei Askari eine Matchrute bestellen.#6  Damit will ich extrem fein auf alle möglichen Friedfische angeln. Sie sollte aber auch so robust sein dass sie es ohne Probleme auch mal mit einem Aal aufnehmen kann. Ich wollte mir eigentlich die *Cormoran Freeman Hyper Tec Matchrute* hohlen. Sie ist auf der Seite 104 im Askari Katalog zu finden. Sie hat die Nummer 16. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht?|kopfkrat  Was brauche ich alles um mit dieser Angelmethode anzufangen?#c  Welche Hauptschnurstärken würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (1. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Browning Syntec Club Match XL in 4,20m.
Ist auf derselben Katalogseite: Nr.14.
Spitzenrute, sehr hübsch. Mit Verwunderung sehe ich, dass sie neuerdings die Wurfgewichtsangabe "bis 12g" trägt.
Letztes Jahr hatte sie noch "-", also eine Rute für das extrem feine Fischen.
Also, erfahrungsgemäß kann ich sagen, 12g würd ich da nicht dranhängen,
sie wirft sich eigentlich so um die 5g am Besten.

Leider habe ich nur mit dieser Rute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann Dir nichts zur Cormoran sagen. Ich denke aber, dass diese sich nicht viel nehmen.
Wobei ich ja bei einer Matchrute doch eher zu Browning als einer klassischen Matchrutenfirma tendieren würde.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich bevorzuge die Cormorn weil mir diese viel feiner erscheint


----------



## lindenerspezial (1. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ich habe auch eine Cormoran-Rute, allerding die Blue Star Match in 4,20 und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Ich habe eigentlich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie jemals brechen könnte. Trotzdem machen Rotaugen bereits so viel Spaß wie größere Brassen oder kleinere Karpfen an der starken Rute. Aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrungen und der bisher immer tadellosen Verarbeitung meiner Cormoran-Ruten denke ich, Du wirst sicher viel Freude mit ihr haben! Ist ja sogar ein "hochklassigeres" Modell als meine, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Wenn der Preis nicht das Problem ist, würd ich Dir auch zu ner Browning raten. Allein schon, weil die eine hervorragende Ersatzteilversorgung haben. 
Für viel Geld gibts zwar besseres, aber unter 100€ wird sich kaum was besseres Finden. Eventuell noch Shimano, wegen der guten Verarbeitungsqualität, aber da gibts gar keine E-teile für. Nicht so toll, wenn man mal nen passenden ring Braucht und erstmal 10 grössere Angelgeschäfte abklappern muss. Dann kann man für die spritkosten auch gleich ne Neue kaufen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Veit (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Karpfenchamp hatte mich ja schon per PN gefragt, was ich ihm empfehlen kann und ich hab ihm auch zu der Browning-Rute geraten. Die Gründe kennt er schon... =)


----------



## fishing-willi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

also ich kenn die rute nicht, ich fische ne shimano in 4,2 meter, die hat mich damals was bei 60 euro gekostet!wenn interesse besteht kann ich ja mal im schuppen nachschauen, wie sie genau heisst!sie is sehr fein, hat aber mächtig rückrad!im sommer angel ich gerne mit ihr auf karpfen, mit einem maiskorn am 14er haken, bisher hab ich da so 95 prozent der gehakten karpfen auch rausbekommen!der schwerste war 8 pfund, das bringt schon richtig spass! man muss sich aber zeit mit dem drill lassen! ach ja, als hauptschnur hab ich ne monofile 0,16er drauf, das reicht völlig aus!
als posen benutz ich kleine waggler in 1 bis 3 gramm, das reicht vom boot aus völlig!wenn du von land aus angelst, rate ich dir zu vorgebleiten wagglern, die kann man wesentlich weiter werfen!
falls du noch fragen hast, immer her damit!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du von land aus angelst, rate ich dir zu vorgebleiten wagglern, die kann man wesentlich weiter werfen!
> falls du noch fragen hast, immer her damit!


 
Klar habe ich noch Fragen:m .Also ich denke ich hohle mir die Cormoran. Ihr Wurfgewicht ist ja so niedrig dass man mit ihr auch normale Waggler die nicht vorbebleit sind sehr weit werfen kann. Was ist in diesem Fall effektiver? Vorbebleit oder nicht? Welche Vorfächer benutzt du? Bindest du deine Haken selber? Kann ich mit einer Matchrute auch extrem leichte Futterkörbe werden? Hält sie es auf Dauer auch aus wenn ich da mal einen 5g schweren futterkorb mit werfe oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?#c


----------



## hamburger Jung (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ich fische unter anderem auch eine YAD Blackwood und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut. Sie hat ein WG bis max. 15gr. und ich fische meistens mit 1-5gr. Posen. Mit entsprechend dünner Schnur (0,12-0,16mm) kann man auch die leichten Montagen gut werfen. Die Aktion ist recht spitzenlastig. Bei stärkerer Belastung geht sie in eine mittlere Aktion über, was beim Drill größerer Fische angenehm ist. Für einen Einsteiger ist diese Rute sehr zu empfehlen, weil sie nicht teuer ist (ca. 40Euro) und trotzdem viel für den günstigen Preis bietet.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Klar habe ich noch Fragen:m .Also ich denke ich hole mir die Cormoran. Ihr Wurfgewicht ist ja so niedrig dass man mit ihr auch normale Waggler die nicht vorbebleit sind sehr weit werfen kann. Was ist in diesem Fall effektiver? Vorbebleit oder nicht? Welche Vorfächer benutzt du? Bindest du deine Haken selber? Kann ich mit einer Matchrute auch extrem leichte Futterkörbe werden? Hält sie es auf Dauer auch aus wenn ich da mal einen 5g schweren futterkorb mit werfe oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?#c



Siehst Du, was ich meine?
Mir war absolut klar, dass Du Dich für die vermeintlich feinere Rute entscheiden würdest - aber wie oben beschrieben ist das ein Trugschluss.
Bei der Cormoran könnte genausogut "bis 12g" stehen - die Ruten sind vom Wurfgewicht her gleich.
Die Cormoran ist definitv nicht feiner, nicht das kleinste bisschen.
Die Spitze der Browning ist mit einem Zahnstocher vergleichbar.
Aber wenns unbedingt die Cormoran sein soll, na dann kauf sie Dir eben,
was solls. Nebenbei gesagt: Ich finde die Browning auch vom
Design her schöner. 


Aber zu Deinem Posting oben:
Unbebleite Waggler werfen kannst Du vergessen.
Das kriegst Du höchstens mit ner unberingten Stippe hin -
1g-Posen und so ne Spässe, das wird auch mit der besten Match nichts, das Ganze landet im besten Fall 5 Meter vor Dir.
Ich verwende an der Browning Waggler mit durchschnittlich 3g Tragkraft + 5g Vorbebleiung. Damit könnte ich Wurfweiten erreichen, auf die ich die Waggler schon gar nicht mehr sehen würde.
Natürlich kannst Du mit der Match auch Futterkörbe werfen, wenn sie inklusive Ladung nicht zu schwer sind.
Ein 5g Futterkorb kann gefüllt aber ein Gewicht erreichen, dass zu hoch für die Match liegt - aber das siehst Du ja schon wenn sie sich an Land bereits in Trauerstellung vor Deinem anmontierten Futterkorb verneigt.
Sicher kann man vieles selber machen - nur beim eigentlichen Vorfach würde ich Dir doch zu gekauften raten - versuch mal, einen 22iger Haken an 0,08er Monofil zu bekommen (meine Köderfisch-Kombi) - das macht keinen Spass, ausserdem wirst Du, da der Markt dies natürlich weiss, extrem feine Haken nicht lose bekommen. Wenn Du es eher so auf Brassen anlegst oder auf grössere Rotfedern, so kann man sehr gut selbst Vorfächer binden - wenn man die Muße dazu hat.
Es gibt eine Vorfachserie namens "Perfection Red", mir ist grad entfallen, wie der Hersteller heisst, die Vorfächer sind obergeil - warte mal, ich hab die Angelkiste grad neben mir.
Dann gibts da auch noch was Silbernes...

...Sekunde...
...so, hab mal gesucht - ich scanne mal die Vorfächer, die ich benutze und die ich empfehlen kann. Momentchen.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Also, hier die Cormoran-Haken für die etwas stärkere Fraktion.
Sehr zu empfehlen - finde die Vorfächer von Cormoran generell gut.

Moment, es geht gleich weiter...


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

So, diese Goldhaken sind auch sehr schön!
Benutze ich auch seit Jahren ab und an...


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

So, jetzt kommt meine Lieblingsfraktion, Marke ultraleicht.
Ideal für Kleinstköderfisch!
Hier sind die Perfection Rot! 0,08mm, 22iger Haken, nur genial!
Habe die jahrelang gefischt, bin aber letztens umgestiegen, weil der Haken, den ich gleich zeige, bei uns am Teich irgendwie mehr Fische greift - muss an der Form liegen, er ist etwas langschenkliger.
Also, auf jeden Fall sind das prima Haken:


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

So, hier nun meine absolute Geheimwaffe, für mich an meinem Gewässer das Nonplusultra :k:k:k#6#6#6


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Alle Haken kannst Du bei Askari kaufen/bestellen - irgendwie habe ich bei den letzten drei keinen Markennamen gefunden, da ich mal denke, dass sich VMC auf den Haken bezieht?! Oder stellen die auch das komplette Vorfach her?
Ist mir auch egal, Hauptsache, ich hab sie!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Nebenbei, Du hast mir gerade wieder richtig Lust auf Matchangeln gemacht...
...ich hol mir erstmal n Stück Kuchen, das Gescanne hat mich richtig hungrig gemacht; bis später dann.


----------



## fishing-willi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

also mit vorbebleiten wagglern wirfste immer weiter!! aber mit ner unbebleiten 2 gramm waggler komm ich so 20 meter weit, das reicht mir von boot aus!als vorfächer benutz ich normale fertige vorfächer, die marke is eigendlich egal, is bei mir immer sonne blaue verpackung!
also kleine futterkörbe kannste damit werfen, ich würd aber nich voll durchzwiebeln!aber wenn du öfters mit dem futterkorb angeln willst würd ich dir zu ner rute mit bibberspitze (im fluss) oder zu ner rute mit schwingspitze (im see) raten!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du öfters mit dem futterkorb angeln willst würd ich dir zu ner rute mit bibberspitze (im fluss) oder zu ner rute mit schwingspitze (im see) raten!



Korrekt


----------



## hamburger Jung (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

@ Onkel Petrus: wie meinst Du das, wenn Du sagst, dass man mit unbeschwerten Wagglern nicht werfen kann? Habe ich Dich da falsch verstanden? Mit dünner und weicher Schnur kann man auch mit feinen Posen gut werfen. Sicherlich sind keine Wurfweiten von 30m drinne, aber für den Nahbereich reicht es allemal. Wenn es dann weiter raus gehen soll sind natürlich vorgebleite Wagller unschlagbar.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Meinst Du mit "unbeschwert" nicht vorgebleit oder "ohne Blei", also auch ohne Schrote?


----------



## hamburger Jung (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

unbeschwert = nicht vorgebleit


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Okay, das war etwas irreführend.
Ja, natürlich kann man auch mit feinen, nicht vorgebleiten Posen (so der korrekte Ausdruck, denn "unbeschwert" hiesse Pose komplett ohne Gewicht dran, worunter ich eine extrem feine Pose verstanden habe, die ausser dem [leichten] Köder keine Beschwerung benötigt, z.B. 1g Posen, die mit einer vollgesogenen Brotflocke schon austariert sind, mit denen man NICHT weit werfen kann) recht weit werfen -
ist ja klar. Da hast Du mich in der Tat falsch verstanden bzw. ich habe vorher etwas falsch verstanden und mich u.U. auch etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.


----------



## sebastian (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

vorfach ok aber was is schnurtechnisch zu empfehlen ? mein rollt sich voll ein ... aber halt nur bei der Match


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ich würde eine gute Allroundschnur empfehlen, nicht zu hart, nicht zu weich, schöne Mittelwerte. Ich hab mal die Super Shinobi von Daiwa gefischt, die war eigentlich prima. Hab mir gestern im Angelladen von dem sehr kompetenten Besitzer, hier in der Gegend ein sehr bekannter und erfolgs- und pokalgekrönter Angler in vielen Disziplinen die Rolle bespulen lassen (Herr Reinecke von Angelsport Reinecke, Schladen).
Ich sagte, ich möchte eine gute Schnur zum Matchfischen, eine 16er.
Daraufhin wählte er eine aus, ich weiss nicht welche, ich vertrau ihm da, aber jetzt kommts:
Er sagte mir, unter eine 18er als Hauptschnur zu gehen wäre Unsinn.
Da hab ich drüber nachgedacht und tatsächlich: Ich stimme ihm zu.
Die ist eh schon saufein, darunter ist dann die Tragkraft echt zu gering, dann reisst die Schnur schon fast, wenn sie an einer Binse reibt.
Hatte vorher so auf dem Trip gestanden: Jedes Jahr ein bisschen feiner - 
aber 18er ist seit gestern für mich die Grenze.
Die hab ich mir dann auch draufspulen lassen.|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> mein rollt sich voll ein ... aber halt nur bei der Match



Würdest Du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben?
Ich verstehe nicht, was Du meinst. #c


----------



## sebastian (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

ich hab meinem händler bis zur match eigentlich auch ertraut hehe 
bin eh sehr zufrieden mit dem was da geboten wird ich mein ein angelgeschäft in einem 3000 einwohner dorf is halt schon toll dass das möglich ist und deswegen kauf ich auch dort weil ich sowas unterstütz ... Preise sind auch nicht so schlimm aber bei der match die schnur war echt behindert, 3 mal komplett die spule eingwickelt


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ja, immer schön den Kleinhandel förden.
Was heisst, komplett die Spule eingewickelt?
Hast Du beim Angeln dann schnell Perücken auf die Schnur gekriegt, oder wie?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> 3000 einwohner


Wolfsgraben in Österreich? Wiener Wald?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Denn das würde die Existenz eines Angelgeschäfts noch mehr ehren - denn bei der Einwohnerzahl hättest Du Dich um Faktor 2 verschätzt
http://www01.noel.gv.at/scripts/ivw/ivw3/stat.asp?NR=32423


----------



## hamburger Jung (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

@ Onkel Petrus: Waggler=alles klar! 

zur Schnur: ich fische meist mit 0,14mm Mono. Marke weiß ich momentan nicht (irgendeine italienische Schnur) und habe letzte und auch diese Saison noch keinen Schnurbruch, trotz mehreren 3 Kg Karpfen und einem 1Kg Aal am feinen Gerät, gehabt. Natürlich waren das Beifänge beim Ansitz auf Rotaugen und Schlei. Gezielt würde ich nicht mit einer 0,14er Mono auf Karpfen ansitzen, aber alles unter 0,18mm ist sicherlich nicht zu dünn. Zumal man mit einer zu dicken Schnur bei den meist sehr engen Matchrutenringen Probleme beim Werfen bekommt. Wenn man allerdings mit einer schweren Matchrute mit großen Ringen gezielt auf Karpfenpirsch geht stimme ich Dir mit der 0,18mm aufwährts Empfehlung zu.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Also auf meinen Matchen befindet sich auch 0,14 und 0,18er Schnur. Jeweils eine Tubertini sinkend (UC-6 ?), weil die ist echt klasse.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Tragkraft der 14er, auf Weissfische ist das völlig i.o., am Forellensee nehme ich dann die 0,18er.

Und ich habe keine Probleme damit eine 0,5g Pose quer über den Forellensee zu werfen. Auf grössere Distanzen als 30m kann man die auch eh nicht mehr gut sehen. Die meisten Köder sind unter wasser auch schwerelos, also bebleien muss man die auch. 
Zum Weitwerfen sind vorgebleite Zoomer das Beste, (das sind die mit der verdickung am unteren Ende. Waggler ist alles, was nur unten befestigt wird, auch wenn sich da im Deutschen Sprachgebrauch was anderes etabliert hat.)
die Kriegt man auch noch 70m geworfen, wenn alles passt.

Mit Futterkörbchen sollte man sehr aufpassen, eigentlich ist alles, was über ein kleines Madenkörbchen hinausgeht zu schwer.

Und ich würde sagen, die Ruten besser mal Probewerfen, als auf irgendwelche aufgedruckten Wurfgewichte schauen. Normal stimmen diese Angaben hinten und vorne nicht. Es gibt einige Möchtegernmatchruten, die können leichte Posenmontagen überhaupt nicht werfen. Aber mit dem Aufdruck "Match" verkauft sich der Mist wohl anscheinend besser...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich würde sagen, die Ruten besser mal Probewerfen, als auf irgendwelche aufgedruckten Wurfgewichte schauen. Normal stimmen diese Angaben hinten und vorne nicht. Es gibt einige Möchtegernmatchruten, die können leichte Posenmontagen überhaupt nicht werfen. Aber mit dem Aufdruck "Match" verkauft sich der Mist wohl anscheinend besser...
> Holger



Das ist wahrscheinlich der wichtigste Hinweis, der bisher in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde. Wahre Worte, wahre Worte.#6
Hätte ich glatt vergessen, zu sagen.
Habe gestern ne Forellenrute beim Händler in der Hand gehabt, die hatte ein Wfg. von 10-30g und fühlte sich an, als könnte man die fast noch zum leichten Pilken mitnehmen, so ein richtiger Stock.
Der Händler wiegt sie in der Hand, grinst und meint:
Also, ich glaube, mit 60g hat man bei der auch noch keine Probleme#d.
Habe eine andere gekauft:k, die fühlt sich im Vergleich zu der ersten Rute an wie ne Kohlerfaserrute (was sie ja auch ist) zu einem Metallrohr.


----------



## tom66 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher kann man vieles selber machen - nur beim eigentlichen Vorfach würde ich Dir doch zu gekauften raten - versuch mal, einen 22iger Haken an 0,08er Monofil zu bekommen (meine Köderfisch-Kombi) - das macht keinen Spass, ausserdem wirst Du, da der Markt dies natürlich weiss, extrem feine Haken nicht lose bekommen. Wenn Du es eher so auf Brassen anlegst oder auf grössere Rotfedern, so kann man sehr gut selbst Vorfächer binden - wenn man die Muße dazu hat.



@Onkel Petrus

Kennst du den Hakenbinder "Matchman"? Ich benutze das Teil seit über 20 Jahren und habe bislang noch keine Probleme gehabt auch kleine Haken an dünne Schnur damit zu binden (sicherlich muss man am Anfang auch das Üben, liegt aber schon so lange zurück, dass ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern kann). Hier im Forum gibt es ja auch schon einige Beiträge zu dem Gerät. Damals ursprünglich gekauft um Taschengeld zu sparen möchte ich dieses Teil heute nicht mehr missen. Es ist wirklich eine tolle Sache Haken und Vorfach individuell wählen zu können. Kleine Haken bekommt man bei Händlern, die sich auf Stippanglerzubehör spezialisiert haben, die haben auch 22er auf Lager.

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## scorpion1 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

ich hab ne Browning Aggressor Match 4.20m -20gr WG
die ich demnächst verkaufe weil ich jetzt mehr Spinnfische.
wenn du interesse hättest ist im top Zustand ohne Gebrauchspuren.
Für 50€ kannste die haben wenn du möchtest ansonsten hätte ich noch ne 
Telematch 4m -12gr WG gibs im Offenloch Katalog für 190€ 
wäre auch für 50€ drinne.

Gruß 
Scorpion1


----------



## Angler505 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Hallo,


			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Haken kannst Du bei Askari kaufen/bestellen - irgendwie habe ich bei den letzten drei keinen Markennamen gefunden, da ich mal denke, dass sich VMC auf den Haken bezieht?! Oder stellen die auch das komplette Vorfach her?
> Ist mir auch egal, Hauptsache, ich hab sie!


Das sind VMC Haken, die Serien für die ersten gibt es nun schon einige Jahre dagegen der letzte Haken ist recht neu ( +/- 1Jahr ) aus dieser Generation gibt es noch weitere Haken die alle ein Lob verdienen.
Die Kosten sollten sich für die einfachen zwischen 1,50 und 2EUR und für die neuen 2,00 bis 2,50EUR pro Brief beim Händler an der Ecke bewegen.
Im Versandhandel allgemein günstiger zu bekommen.

Ich selbst fische eine Fox Match ( Bezeichnung im Katalog Marc Poland Signatur 13,2ft ) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute.
Eine echte Falenzerserie ( Teleruten ) sind die neuen Mitchell Suprema Lake 1+2, mit Wurfgewichten 6-15 oder 10-25gr. die kosten so um die 50-70EUR , bevor nun alle aufschreien erst ansehen dann aufschreien.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Jackson Master (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Kennt wer von euch eine 

SHIMANO PERFECTION MATCH in 4,20m und ein Wurfgewicht bis 18 g 

was haltet ihr von der??

Gruß Nico


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ich fange mit dem Matchangeln an*

Ja, die kenne ich durchaus, solltest du nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtgerätemarkt bekommen, ist wie früher noch üblich mit Schieberollenhalter, ein feiner Stecken.


----------

